# My other pets



## fifthdawn (Mar 19, 2010)

I finally got free time to post some photos so here it is. THe text codes is too messy so I'm not gonna try to organize it.

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/5580/19065305830845984515465.th.jpg[/IMG][/url]






























[hr]
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/6302/image033r.th.jpg


----------



## terryo (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow...you have a zoo.


----------



## dreadyA (Mar 19, 2010)

i like (if it is what i think it is) your above the tank basking platform. How do you like your cresties??


----------



## fifthdawn (Mar 19, 2010)

I actually am trying to get a mini zoo at home lol. It took me awhile to finish my reptile collection but I'm finally done. I'm trying to move on to birds right now.

I love my cresties. They feel so soft. I just wish they are adult already. I always liked adults better than babies, I just always get babies first so they have years to get used to me.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 19, 2010)

What is that 10th picture down?


----------



## fifthdawn (Mar 20, 2010)

Hmm, if you meant the teddy bear, its just my bearded dragon hiding behind it. He loves sleeping behind the bear. On bearded dragon forums, its actually a pretty common thing for beardies to sleep with stuff animals. Its quite amazing to me considering theres probably nothing that soft and fluffy where they come from, yet they show a tendency for it.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 21, 2010)

That's funny that your beardie sleeps with a teddy bear! I had never heard of that before


----------



## andrew71888 (Mar 21, 2010)

love the turtles! So adorable


----------

